# red tailed catfish



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this monster RTC lives at petland in winnipeg! my lfs i asked them if it was ok to snap a pic of this baby he is not for sale i he lives in a 500gal with all kinds of fishy's that are brought back, that outgrow their tanks hope you like him he is 18+ inches


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

another pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cool


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like it, but why don't you think itlives in a 500 gallon with the fish people take back?

it looks like it does to me with those oscars in the tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Red-Tail!!! Expensive!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they have a baby red tail at my petland for $20
nice looking fish though


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

My lfs has a 2 foot catfish, black with a white strips, very spendy, 180.00$, he in in a hug tank with 2 2foot pacus and 8 large tinfoil barbs!! Very cool. I like the red-tailed catfish better!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FISHYFISHY said:


> My lfs has a 2 foot catfish, black with a white strips, very spendy, 180.00$, he in in a hug tank with 2 2foot pacus and 8 large tinfoil barbs!! Very cool. I like the red-tailed catfish better!!!


 perhaps a tiger shovelnose?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> 2 2foot pacus


tham those are big pacus and probably nice and ugly 2


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i fixed my spelling errors







thanks innes







yes he verry much lives in the 500gal tank with lots of fishy's







and i found out today he is for sale $149.00


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn, I used to have an 18" RTC, poor guy died. He still is my fav all time fish.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have one for sale in my lfs he is so cute he is 125.00


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I have one for sale in my lfs he is so cute he is 125.00


congrats pcrose







when did you purchase a lfs







j/k


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > I have one for sale in my lfs he is so cute he is 125.00
> ...


 Yeah PCrose.. what do you have in stock?? Do you ship? Discount for PFury members?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ha funny I just woke up you will have to exscuse the mind setting, but uh well if you wait about a year or 2 I will be happy to ship you things in a couple of months we will start setting up our business it will take awhile to get situated then we will tell you what we have and make a website and you guys will be set I can't wait to have an lfs. Innes is making one in the next year as well from what he told me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whoa!!! You members of PFury impress me as the days go by. PCrose is gonna have her own LFS, and Innes is "making" one. I am more proud than ever to be surrounded by folks with great ambitions and dreams.


----------

